# How Many?



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

After my 10 gallon is cycled I want to add 1 Dwarf Gourami and some Cory Cats to the tank. How many Cories can I have in a 10 gallon with 1 Dwarf Gourami? I don't want to overstock.

Thanks


----------



## flipper (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi!
Id say seven or eight if you are not going to add to the tank with other fish apart from the Dwarf. If you do add more make sure you add enough flake food to fall to the bottom for the Cory. Corys like stiller water so could turn any power filters down a bit or point towards side of the tank - not a violent flow right into the tank is what I mean!!! Only one dwarf Gourami? Was it a pair originally? Just checking you know they should be a pair ideally! good luck x flipper


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

I personally wouldn't keep cories in a 10g. The only ones I'd consider are Dwarf Cories and IMO they really deserve more room than that.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

dwarf gouramis do better in pairs? i have never heard that before!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Dwarf Gouramis do well in groups.....usually groups of 1m/2f are kept. A m/f pair can sometimes end in the females death, as males are very aggressive.

They are ok kept singly as well. 

Personally, I'd go with a DG and a school of Harlequin rasboras or small tetras.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> I personally wouldn't keep cories in a 10g. The only ones I'd consider are Dwarf Cories and IMO they really deserve more room than that.


The 10 gallon is not going to be a permanent home to any of the fish. It was meant to be and still will be a QT eventually. I am getting a 75 gallon in a couple of months and all fish in the 10 gallon will be moved to that tank. I am just tired of waiting and looking at my empty 10 gallon tank! So, I decided to start on something now  

Since cories are on my list, I thought I would be able to get a few of them first along with a Dwarf Gourami but I don't want to stress them out and make them unhappy.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

If i were you I would get a dwarf gourami and 8 neons or harlaquen rasboras ( kristens allways reccomends harlies) so that just in case there is some problem and you dont get the 75, it would still be ok for all the fish as a perm home.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Cories are great, I just wouldn't put more then a few, perhaps 3 in a 10g due to the very limited floor space. If you can manage to find the cories in my sig they're quite small, and stay away from I believe emerald cories, they get huge.

In my personal experience, planned upgrades eventually take on new stocking desires as I've never really moved from one tank to another, theres just always something new and exciting out there.

Edit: Cories enjoy sinking carnivore pellets, they're pricey but last a long time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Kurly said:


> The 10 gallon is not going to be a permanent home to any of the fish. It was meant to be and still will be a QT eventually. I am getting a 75 gallon in a couple of months and all fish in the 10 gallon will be moved to that tank. I am just tired of waiting and looking at my empty 10 gallon tank! So, I decided to start on something now
> 
> Since cories are on my list, I thought I would be able to get a few of them first along with a Dwarf Gourami but I don't want to stress them out and make them unhappy.


Awesome.  I thought the 10g was going to be their permanent home.  

In that case, do you know what kind of cories you want for the 75g? If you buy them small (whichever ones you choose), then go ahead and get 4 of them for the 10g....just be sure to move them once the tank is cycled (I'm sure thats your plan anyways....).  And they'll be fine with a Dwarf Gourami.

Are you moving the Gourami over as well?

Have you thought about what you will stock the 75g with? I'd choose some fish that you could move to the new tank, once setup.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

finding female dwarf gouramis is very hard... I've actually never saw a single female until about a year ago.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Awesome.  I thought the 10g was going to be their permanent home.
> 
> In that case, do you know what kind of cories you want for the 75g? If you buy them small (whichever ones you choose), then go ahead and get 4 of them for the 10g....just be sure to move them once the tank is cycled (I'm sure thats your plan anyways....).  And they'll be fine with a Dwarf Gourami.
> 
> ...



 I should have explained all of that in my original post. I have already researched and made up my list of community fish for the 75 gallon. I plan on having at least 12 Cories in it and wanted to buy the first group of four after my 10 gallon is cycled. I am not sure which cories I am getting first as I am letting my son pick out the first group. I do know that I need to get them small since they will be in the 10 gallon for at least 6 weeks. The Gourami will be moved to the 75 gallon also. As a matter of fact, all the fish that will be put in the 10 gallon are going to eventually be moved to the 75 gallon after they have been quarantined for the appropriate amount of time. I have it all planned out in my head and if things go according to plan then I'll have a group of fish going out of the 10 gallon as new ones will be coming in.. my own little fish assembly line :lol: I just have to stick to the plan. I'll have my 75 gallon in 6 weeks for sure.

I am wondering which cories are the hardiest. Since they will be the first fish in my newly cycled tank, I want to help my son pick out the species which would most likely survive. They are all just so darn cute though!

So for now, i'll get 4 cories and 1 gourami in the 10 gallon once it is cycled. I am only on day 4 now. I know I must be patient!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Panda cories are pretty cute and they stay small so you could have like 14 of them in your 75g. Panda cories only get 4cm


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Panda cories aren't that hardy though. 

All cories are sensitive in some way to abnormal water conditions, so definitely make sure the tank is fully cycled when you add them.

C. aeneus (Bronze and Albinos) are both pretty hardy. Peppered cories are also pretty hardy.

Really, most cories will work...as long as the tank is fully cycled. I just wouldn't add too many at one time (4 is a good number).

If you wanted Pandas, I'd wait until the tanks have been fully cycled for a few weeks before adding them.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

oh sorry i just thought pandas were cute and small.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I haven't found them to be that hard to take care off (panda cories)... no problems if the tank is stable.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

All the cories are just so cute. I really like both the peppered cories and the panda cories. I can't wait until I get my larger tank so I can a variety of them.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just a word of advice, in my limited cory experience I've found that different species don't like to school with one another. I only have two kinds but they want nothing to do with one another and only hang out with their own type. This may vary from species to species but it's something to keep in mind. In my opinion one large school of cories in a 75g would be awsome, sometimes they'd be spread out and at times they could all school together. That would be something to see.


----------



## Angels777 (Oct 12, 2007)

I really like cories too and that would be nice to see so many all together.


----------



## coheedrules (Oct 29, 2007)

off topic but how are you "cycling" your tank? Just curious because you mentioned that cories will be your first fish... Just want to make sure you are doing at least a fishless cycle with biospira. A lot of pet stores tell you to let the tank run for a week with no fish but this does nothing to "cycle" it. Maybe this is something you already know but I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

I am on day 29 of my fishless cycle and I am using ammonia. As a matter of fact, I finally got my first 0 ammonia and 0 nitrite reading today! Nitrates are at 20 right now. I am going to make sure that I keep getting those 0 readings over the next couple of days and do the big water change before I start adding my fish.

Thanks for asking how I was cycling the tank. Fortunately I did a lot of research before I set up my tank and I am making sure that my tank is completely cycled before I add my fish. But I do know that a lot of people don't do that and just dump the fish in the tank shortly after they set it up


----------



## coheedrules (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry... I had to ask because nobody else did. I am one of those who made a tank of death when I started because of my lack of knowledge. I'm still making mistakes but they are a little less deadly to my fish. I have a 30 gallon hex tank with a male dwarf gourami in it and I wanted to add one more dwarf to give the other some company. The only other fish I had in the tank was a pitbull pleco (the only two fish I had left after the destruction). I went to the lfs which is usually great for advice and all and asked for another and if that would be ok with my current dwarf. They said it would be fine and that lasted all of 2 hours. BIG territory issue. Just not enough space in the tank for two gouramis to have their room. Oh well. I brought him back and got 3 cories which will become 4 in a couple more weeks. 6 total when the wife permits a 55 gallon to replace this hex tank I bought before understanding the limitations of that type of tank. I gotta try the fishless cycle next time.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

"I gotta try the fishless cycle next time."

You won't need to... considering your other tank is established your new tank can just use the media from the old tank.


----------

